# Going to buy a table saw tomorrow



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't need anything big because I will not use this very often and when I do use it it will be for small projects around the house. Anyway, I have $175 worth of Home Depot gift cards and permission from my wife to spend another $100 on a saw (my christmas present). I have my eyes on the one linked below because of all the good reviews and its a Dewalt which usually means pretty good quality. Anyone have any input of suggestions on a better one for the same price range?

Heres what i'm planning to buy right now?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-1...Table-Saw-DW745/100497987?N=c298Z12l6?NCNI-5#


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

As long as you aren't working with full size sheets of plywood, looks like a good saw.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have one of those---it is the finest little saw I have ever owned---great fence --you will be pleased with that one----and a darn good price,too.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is the one I own.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-10-in-Table-Saw-with-Wheeled-Stand-RTS31/202517812#
Never had a min. problem with it.
Set's up in seconds, has table extensions in the back and the two sides.
Plenty powerful, goes through oak stair treads like butter. On board tool storage.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is the one I want: http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Ha...crid_2311197725_pkw_+dewalt +table +saw_pmt_p
If that smaller version is anywhere as good as this one is it is a winner.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's been a great tool--I needed small---my truck only has so much room.
I do have a full sized saw in the shop---so the little one is just fine for job site work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was working I had the Makita job site saw, my nephew who worked for me bought one of the Dewalt table saws, I really liked that saw much better than the Makita even though the Makita cost more. At the time I bought the Makita the Dewalt wasn't on the market yet.

I had the Unisaw in the shop but needed the small saw for job site, now I don't need the Unisaw anymore, it is nice to have but it takes up way too much shop space.

Sorry that I hijacked your thread.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

get the Dewalt:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dewalt or the bosch, dewalt just released a newer version of the little saw that now has 24" rip capacity.. my only concern with a small saw such as that one with such a large rip capacity though is stability.. heavy sheets can tip over lightweight table saws


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

thats what track saws are for:wink:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations on the new saw and linked is a companion tool for table saws that shouldn't be used for large sheet goods.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/4283497


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Table saws are able to hurt you---so be careful---

Make an outfeed table to support the work piece after it leaves the saw table.

Buy or make some pushers---so you fingers are away from the blade---I like one that has a 5 or 6 inch flat bottom--these will help keep the board from lifting.

Keep the blade low---about 1/4" higher than the thickness of the board.

Throw away the cross cut miter gauge---a tiny saw like that is no good for miter cuts----

Be sure you use a ripping blade or combination blade----a fine toothed cross cut blade will lift the board and also cause you to push to hard to make a cut---more teeth is not better----

Be alert to sound changes when cutting----if the sound changes,something is binding and may cause a kick back---

Please be safe-----


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I bought it today and although I haven't opened it yet due to weather I am pretty sure it comes with 2 push sticks. It also mentions an anti kickback feature. Compared to the one I have this thing can't hurt me. Lol. I'm always careful with stuff like this since my woodshop teacher cut off 3 of his fingers back in highschool on the table saw after the blade hit a knot. He also happened to be my soccer coach at the time. 

I just need to find a reason to use it now!


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

One thing I need now is a stand. I'm wondering if I can build a stand or if I should buy the scissor stand for $70. I'd like to make a stand that would allow support for larger sheets.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There you go---now you have
a need for your new saw---build a stout little stand and folding outfeed table----

You will like that saw-----I tend to build most of my stands and shop jigs---


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> There you go---now you have
> a need for your new saw---build a stout little stand and folding outfeed table----
> 
> You will like that saw-----I tend to build most of my stands and shop jigs---


Any plans for this? I'd love to build the stand instead of buy one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No plans--what do you want the base to do besides hold up the saw?

Shelves--doors--Drawers? wide open---you need to decide on a design---will the stand do double duty holding some other piece of equipment?


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> No plans--what do you want the base to do besides hold up the saw?
> 
> Shelves--doors--Drawers? wide open---you need to decide on a design---will the stand do double duty holding some other piece of equipment?


All I need is something that can be folded or something that i can put the saw on when I use it and doesn't take a lot of space in the shed when not in use. I currently use my sawhorses with a piece of plywood across them as the table for the miter saw and the old table saw. I do all my cutting on my 9x9 deck outside my shed. My goal would be to expand the width of material I can support while cutting.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Dewalt makes a folding stand for the 745 i think


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> Dewalt makes a folding stand for the 745 i think


They do. Its $70 which isn't to bad but its basic and doesn't add any to the saw. 

http://www.powertoolsupercenter.com...p/dw7450.htm?gclid=CNv1vNqH17sCFVaTfgod_XkA8A


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Great looking saw. I ended up getting something else, but that one looks like it can chew up whatever you need for home basics.

Just in case this is going to be portable instead of in a permanent table… I've been using Stanley FatMax type saw horses to make quick breakdown work surfaces for out feed support. They have adjustable legs so it's easy to set them to the height I need for my saw, which is on a portable stand.

I've found it useful to use some wax on the moving parts of the fence, guide and the table itself to make sure everything's moving smooth. Not too much as I don't want to attract too much dust, but it makes the fence move much more smoothly.

You probably know this, but follow the instructions to 'true up' everything if it's not already perfectly square.

Have fun with it!


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I set up the saw and everything seems dead on with the exception of the blade distance from the fence. Its slightly less than 1/16“ off when compared to the ruler guide. Is this normal or do I need to adjust? I measured from the outside of the blade to the inside of the fence. 

Also, I can't pull the riving knife into position it needs to be to attach the anti kickback device. I loosened the wing nut all the way and it just won't come out. Manual says I need to install it but its preinstalled in the "nonthrough cut" position. What ever that means on a table saw. Lol


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When measuring the fence--two things need to be checked.

1. Is the fence in perfect alignment with the miter slot in the table?

2. is the blade (trunnion) in line with the fence? Always measure the distance from the same tooth on the blade---rotate the blade to take the measurement.

I can't help with the splitter---sorry--someone else here might know--or call Dewalt----they have a technical help number


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

One other very important item---Blades----

you will be buying a new blade soon enough---you want a ripping blade or a combination blade---the fine toothed cross cut blades are very wrong in a table saw---more teeth does not mean a better blade---just that it is designed for cross cutting.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I know the blade is perfectly 90 degrees. The fence goes on 2 notches (1 on each side) and from my measurements its perfectly aligned and is just about 1/16" farther than what the ruler says. I also tilted it to 45 degrees to test to see if it rubbed and it didn't. 

I'll check it all out again this weekend. My fingers were numb by the time I started messing with it the first time so I quit on it pretty quick.

Edit: I was measuring by the blade also. I'll measure from the slot also. It looks tedious to adjust but is possible so its not a huge deal. I thought maybe its normal since its so close. Do they not compensate for the blade width at the factory?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

try pushing the riving knife in and to the side after you loosen the wingnuts


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> try pushing the riving knife in and to the side after you loosen the wingnuts


I'll give it a try tomorrow when I'm actually off. It only has the one wing nut and says to loosen a min of 3 turns. The riving knife wiggles when I loosen it but won't move up. 

I'll try your suggestion. I'm sure its something simpleike that.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Does dealt not adjust the fence distance to compensate for the width of the blade that comes preinstalled? I didn't measure from inside of the blade but I'm willing to bet it will be dead on if I do.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine was true right out of the box---it's old and well used now---and still accurate---


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

pretty sure you just loosen the 2 screws on the indicator to adjust it


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I adjusted the indicator so its dead on now. The riving knife still won't come out. It looks like it has some screws in it coming from the inside that I can't get to or even see really.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread. I've been going back and forth about a small saw for longer than I can remember, either a DeWalt similar to the one in this thread (*DWE7480*) or the *Bosch GTS1031*. I was hung-up on not having 24" rip capacity on some of the portable models, but never considered stability issues with a smaller saw and large workpiece. I tend to just use the circular saw with large pieces anyway. With that in mind I could get the Dewalt 745 and save $50.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

hyunelan2 said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I've been going back and forth about a small saw for longer than I can remember, either a DeWalt similar to the one in this thread (*DWE7480*) or the *Bosch GTS1031*. I was hung-up on not having 24" rip capacity on some of the portable models, but never considered stability issues with a smaller saw and large workpiece. I tend to just use the circular saw with large pieces anyway. With that in mind I could get the Dewalt 745 and save $50.


I too am glad you found it and got *UN-Hung* on the 24" rip capacity of small saws. All too often it just has to be tried for some to learn. But if they can get that education without getting seriously hurt it usually stays with them for life.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I've been going back and forth about a small saw for longer than I can remember, either a DeWalt similar to the one in this thread (*DWE7480*) or the *Bosch GTS1031*. I was hung-up on not having 24" rip capacity on some of the portable models, but never considered stability issues with a smaller saw and large workpiece. I tend to just use the circular saw with large pieces anyway. With that in mind I could get the Dewalt 745 and save $50.


The saw I want is the DEWALT DW744X I have use this saw and I really like it. The 745 don't look like it has a way to screw it down to a table or other stand to be stable. It may be a good little saw, I just have never use one of those.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim--that is the smaller of the two---I find it ideal for a truck saw--and remarkably tough and accurate---I use it when installing cabinets and trim and general construction.

The larger table and wider rip capacity of the bigger model make that a more versatile tool---I am please with the smaller model---for what I do the tool has proven it self----I even ran a shaper head in it ---the little saw is remarkably good.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Jim--that is the smaller of the two---I find it ideal for a truck saw--and remarkably tough and accurate---I use it when installing cabinets and trim and general construction.
> 
> The larger table and wider rip capacity of the bigger model make that a more versatile tool---I am please with the smaller model---for what I do the tool has proven it self----I even ran a shaper head in it ---the little saw is remarkably good.


The 745 is larger than the 744? Wow, this is great, I love that, I thought the 744 was larger. Here is the 744 first then the 745.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

BigJim said:


> The 745 is larger than the 744? Wow, this is great, I love that, I thought the 744 was larger. Here is the 744 first then the 745.


I have the 744, it's the bigger of the two, same motor though I believe.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> I have the 744, it's the bigger of the two, same motor though I believe.


My nephew who worked for me for 22 years had that first saw, the 744, I really like that saw. I had the Makita and it was a strong little saw but I really did like the 744 a lot better than the Makita.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

BigJim said:


> My nephew who worked for me for 22 years had that first saw, the 744, I really like that saw. I had the Makita and it was a strong little saw but I really did like the 744 a lot better than the Makita.


It's all about that rack and pinion fence imo. I can't believe other brands haven't followed suit with it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

The OP asked about a stand of some sort. Check out the Ron Paulk Work bench on You Tube. The saw he uses looks like the one you bought. Hey, if he can build custom homes with it, so can you.  He has a lot of detailed videos so the work bench should be pretty easy to build.

I bought his plans and used them to build my miter saw workstation. It is working just great.

Good luck with your new saw.
Mike


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Pretty sure both of these stands will work on the saw I bought. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Heavy-Duty-Rolling-Table-Saw-Stand-DW7440RS/203054768/

http://m.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-10-in-Table-Saw-Stand-DW7450/202516708/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This one I have used and it may not look too sturdy but it is, or was when we used it. http://m.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-10-in-Table-Saw-Stand-DW7450/202516708/


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a lot of high praise for the DeWalt models here. Has anyone had experience with the Bosch GTS1031? Supposedly, from what I've read, the DeWalt's can't/shouldn't be used with dado blades, while the Bosch does have a throat plate for dado-ing.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Does that saw telescope the fence, it looks like it would. If it is anything like Bosch has been in the past it would be a winner. Use to Bosch was right at the top in quality when it was made in Germany or Switzerland. IMHO

I just checked out the saw online, that saw is a lot bigger than it looks here, that would be nice. check it out.
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GTS1031-10-Inch-Portable-Jobsite/dp/B004O7FX20


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

The fence on my dewalt does telescope out and has a 20.5" cut capability. The display in the stored only has 16" which is interesting. I think they recently upgraded that feature or something. I still haven't gotten the dumb riving knife into position for the blade guards though.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the newly updated version of the small dewalt now has 24" rip capacity, my hardwood installer just bought one and a buddy is about to. the bosch is about the same size as the small dewalt .. 

the small bosch is very powerful and made entirely out of metal which makes it more durable, the only issue ive heard with it is the occasional unit suffers from blade wobble


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One of the down sides to the Makita I had was the base was plastic, that thing looked like it had been through a war it was so chipped and beat up but it still cut great when I finally gave it away.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Broke bases --that was my big complaint with my previous saws---life in a construction truck is hard and short----that metal cage sold me---and the great operation of rhe Dewalt kept me happy---

I think that Bosch looks like a tough tool----but when the dewalt is worn out--I'll get another just like it---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

we have 3 of the older model full size.. today actually the base of one of our older ones broke while hte saw was attached..... its wrong of me to say im not sad to see it happen.. the fence on that saw is a complete mess and the blade raising mechinism is completely gummed up so its a real workout to raise the blade


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suffered through several crummy job site saws before I got the Dewalt---

It's lived a hard life---but sure is better than any other saw I've used on site---

I do have a huge cabinet saw at home---now that is a tool----


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife bought a small Craftsman table saw last summer fro $50 on a FB bid site. I suppose I will try it one of these days.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> I do have a huge cabinet saw at home---now that is a tool----


I can confirm. Mike's saw table setup is bigger than some people's garages.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike ya got any pictures, I would post some pictures of my table saw but I can't find it, looks like a bomb went off out there.:whistling2:


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a nice (at least I think) Ridgid TS3650 saw I picked up off Craigslist for a good price, but never had much formal-or-otherwise training/experience with table saws. I'd love to find some sort of local training on it. 

http://1402division.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/ts3650_2_3c.jpg


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dave88LX said:


> I have a nice (at least I think) Ridgid TS3650 saw I picked up off Craigslist for a good price, but never had much formal-or-otherwise training/experience with table saws. I'd love to find some sort of local training on it.
> 
> http://1402division.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/ts3650_2_3c.jpg


That is a good looking saw, how many amps is it? It looks like it will do all you will need to do.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

BigJim said:


> That is a good looking saw, how many amps is it? It looks like it will do all you will need to do.


13A according to this review (Good or bad, I don't know)...?
http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/RidgidTS3650/RidgidTS3650Review.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dave88LX said:


> 13A according to this review (Good or bad, I don't know)...?
> http://benchmark.20m.com/reviews/RidgidTS3650/RidgidTS3650Review.html


Dave if you get a good blade and cut real slow you should be OK but don't crowd it, that saw will bog down easy. I am not trying to be mean about your saw but it is a little on the weak side. 13 amps is about 2 amps less than a Dawalt circular saw.
http://www.toolup.com/dewalt_dwe575...cse&utm_campaign=sc&scpid=9&scid=scsho1562870

If you were to try to cut thick wood, chances are you could burn that motor up. For regular use like 3/4 plywood and such cut slow. Be careful when a board pinches, be ready to shut the saw off quick or it will either lock the blade down, which if not shut off, will burn the motor up fast, or it will throw the board back into your stomach, if you are standing behind the blade. I have locked the blade down with a pinched board on my saw and it is a 3 hp 220.

Check out some you tube videos on how to use a table saw, there may be some that will show you what to do and not to do. Just one more thing, *always* know exactly where your fingers are or are going and keep you sleeves out of the blade.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Fyi, if anyone is looking, I just walked out of a home depot that is clearing out the dw745 for $229.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

hyunelan2 said:


> Fyi, if anyone is looking, I just walked out of a home depot that is clearing out the dw745 for $229.


SOB. Lol. Last I checked the prices actually went up $20 at my store.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

hyunelan2 said:


> Fyi, if anyone is looking, I just walked out of a home depot that is clearing out the dw745 for $229.


Wow. Just checked. Even Amazon is $30 more than that. HD online is at the $229 price as well. Last summer I got a Bosch 4100 that I really like a lot. But at the time if this thing had been at $229, I probably would have gone for it.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just checked and its at $299 still around here. Wonder what's up with that.... I paid $269


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

They may be clearing it out. They seem to have a new product, the 7480

http://dewalt.com/tools/machinery-portable-table-saws-dwe7480.aspx

It's probably a replacement. The main difference seems to be it can rip to 24" so unlike the 745 you can split a piece of plywood down the middle, which may have been seen as a major competitive product problem for the 745. One negative of the new saw seems to be it won't accept dado blades. Seems a bit odd to design a new product seemingly to address some competitive weaknesses and leave this out. HD price is at $369, which - as I recall so I may be wrong - was about what the old saw used to cost.

Seems like a smart move. One of the reasons I went with the Bosch 4100 was for the fence rip capacity. Usually I'll still have those big cuts done right at the store and then smaller cuts at home, but I wanted it anyway just in case. Except for the dado issue - maybe not important to some - the saw now seems more feature competitive with some more expensive products.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The older Dewalt, DW745. isn't supposed to be used with dado blades either. It's the only reason that saw didn't come home with me last night.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> The older Dewalt, DW745. isn't supposed to be used with dado blades either. It's the only reason that saw didn't come home with me last night.


I don't think you can use a dado with any of the portable saws, I may be wrong. I would think if any portable saw did it would be the Bosch 4100 but that saw weighs 124 pounds, the DW745 weighs about 48 pounds, not that the weight has to do with anything. I was just thinking there is no way I could handle a saw that weighed 124 pounds now days. I hate that Bosch is made in Taiwan now days.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the bosch is 124 lbs when its mounted to a gravity rise stand.. the dewalt saw that mounts to their rolling stand is quite a bit more than 48 lbs.. we have two of them at work. the majority of the guys on our crew cant lift it by themselves


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Seems like all they did was add 4" of rip capacity on this saw. Mine has 20" plus it actually goes another inch or so past the 20" point on the ruler.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the bosch is 124 lbs when its mounted to a gravity rise stand.. the dewalt saw that mounts to their rolling stand is quite a bit more than 48 lbs.. we have two of them at work. the majority of the guys on our crew cant lift it by themselves


Thanks for clearing that up Kirk, that makes sense. My nephew had a DW774, I think, (it was one of the first portable table saw DeWalt made in the yellow plastic) but he had the light fold up stand and I know that saw wasn't that heavy.

I want to sell my Unisaw and buy one of the DeWalt saws, the Unisaw takes up way too much room in my shop.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

BigJim said:


> I don't think you can use a dado with any of the portable saws, I may be wrong. I would think if any portable saw did it would be the Bosch 4100 but that saw weighs 124 pounds, the DW745 weighs about 48 pounds, not that the weight has to do with anything. I was just thinking there is no way I could handle a saw that weighed 124 pounds now days. I hate that Bosch is made in Taiwan now days.


The lightweight (52 lbs) bosch gts1031 is dado compatible. It is only an 18" rip though.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

As both Big Jim and Kirk mention above, the Bosch 4100-09 on the stand is 124 lbs. But the 4100 saw alone should be about 60 lbs alone if that's how you'd use it.

Anyway, since dados have come up, the 4100 does take dado blades. I've not done it myself, but I've just checked my manual and it does have instructions for stacked dado sets to be used. In addition to - or included in the blade kit, you would need some kind of Dado Accessory Kit that has an accessory washer, and then you'd want a special Dado Table Insert. I haven't shopped for it, but I'd think their own blade kit would have this, but if you were to go with this saw and get another brand dado set, you'd want to make sure about that additional accessory washer being included or getting it separately. Bosch has a dado insert plate as well, but I'd probably get one from Lee, same as the zero clearance insert I got from them for my regular blade.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Scottg said:


> As both Big Jim and Kirk mention above, the Bosch 4100-09 on the stand is 124 lbs. But the 4100 saw alone should be about 60 lbs alone if that's how you'd use it.
> 
> Anyway, since dados have come up, the 4100 does take dado blades. I've not done it myself, but I've just checked my manual and it does have instructions for stacked dado sets to be used. In addition to - or included in the blade kit, you would need some kind of Dado Accessory Kit that has an accessory washer, and then you'd want a special Dado Table Insert. I haven't shopped for it, but I'd think their own blade kit would have this, but if you were to go with this saw and get another brand dado set, you'd want to make sure about that additional accessory washer being included or getting it separately. Bosch has a dado insert plate as well, but I'd probably get one from Lee, same as the zero clearance insert I got from them for my regular blade.


In my 42 years of wood working I owned two dados, one a stack and the other a wobble set. I probably used them maybe two or three times all that time. I did see the results of a dado stack that came loose, talk about a mess. I find the router is much easier and quicker to set up and use than a dado and it is a neater results. JMHO


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the bosch 4000, 4100 and the gt10 all can accept a dado blade as the throat plate is the exact same on all three models from what i recollect.. you can order the part on amazon pretty easily or any tool store that does custom orders

regarding the weight thing i prefer the saws that you can dismount the saw from the stand easily.. i have the bosch 4000 and the old folding stand.. its much easier to move around that way. the dewalt saws are a pain in the ass to try to unmount from the rolling stand


----------

